# Keeping it brief.



## Chris Hobson (May 31, 2022)

My concise swimming update.
300 miles completed, beer and curry reward.
Becky Adlington signed my poster.
£485 raised so far.
www.justgiving.com/fundraising/chris-hobson9 
Totally ripped body, 70 kilos, 30 inch waist, not getting grief from specialist nurse.
Err, that's it I think.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 5, 2022)

Rather than put up yet another post about swimming, I thought that I would simply add an update below this one. I have now covered 351 miles. Since 250 miles was the target for the end of June, this is very satisfactory. For the last couple of months I have been having one on one swimming lessons, my reasoning being that just constantly barreling up and down the pool for hours on end would lead to my technique becoming sloppy and this needed to be kept in check. At the beginning of the year I was carrying a little more weight than was ideal for a mid sixties diabetic, only a little mind. Now I am starting to worry about keeping the weight on. Nice problem to have I'm sure many are thinking but I'm now down to 69 kilos and keeping to a lowish carb diet while trying to maintain my weight is proving to be difficult. Staff at the gym and fellow swimmers have been taking quite a keen interest in my project. This hasn't resulted in as many contributions to my charity as I would have hoped for but the fund has now topped £500. It costs more than £30,000 to train a guide dog but every little helps.


----------



## Vonny (Jul 5, 2022)

Well done @Chris Hobson! Good for the guide dogs and good for you!


----------

